# drill-down



## Martin18

que significa


----------



## ILT

Hola Martin18, bienvenid@ al foro.

Para poderte ayudar, es necesario que nos des algo de contexto, en qué párrafo viste la frase, de qué tema estás hablando.

De entrada te puedo decir que drill es broca, taladrar, ensayo, y también perforar; y down puede ser abajo o puede ser pluma o vello o pelusa.

Saludos

ILT


----------



## rayb

I love translating said:
			
		

> Hola Martin18, bienvenid@ al foro.
> 
> Para poderte ayudar, es necesario que nos des algo de contexto, en qué párrafo viste la frase, de qué tema estás hablando.
> 
> De entrada te puedo decir que drill es broca, taladrar, ensayo, y también perforar; y down puede ser abajo o puede ser pluma o vello o pelusa.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> ILT


 
Laura, creo que "drill down" no tiene nada que ver con broca. En efecto, "drill down" es una técnica de resoluciòn de problemas consistente en subdividir el problema en subconjuntos cada uno de los cuales puede resolverse más fácilmente. Muchos softwares tienen funciones de navegación de tipo "drill down"; de lo general a lo particular. Por ejemplo, a través de un árbol jerárquico o utilizando marcadores ("tags") que crean "links". En general se utiliza el término en inglés. Si fuese indispensable utilizar una traducción al español yo me la jugaría por "navegación o búsqueda inteligente o asistida".


----------



## ILT

Hola rayb, lo que expones suena lógico, esperemos que el tema que martin18 tiene entre manos sea de computación.  De cualquier manera yo hoy aprendí algo nuevo.

Saludos

ILT

P.D. No soy Laura


----------



## rayb

I love translating said:
			
		

> Hola rayb, lo que expones suena lógico, esperemos que el tema que martin18 tiene entre manos sea de computación. De cualquier manera yo hoy aprendí algo nuevo.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> ILT
> 
> P.D. No soy Laura


 
Sorry ILT, quizás en quién estaba pensando.  

Con todo, "drow down" no es sólo de computación, sino que más genéricamente de resolución de problemas. También existe "draw up".


----------



## Fernando

Yo lo he visto como la posibilidad de hacer un desglose de información haciendo un "click" en un dato agregado, lo que entiendo que sería compatible con la interpretación general que se ha dado más arriba (rayb). Así que sería "navegación" o, en mi acepción particular, "desglose".


----------



## cuchuflete

Ofrezco una posibilidad: desagrupación. Pongo unas definiciones en inglés por si acaso...



> Drill Down refers to the process of *disaggregating* summary results along some dimension. Disaggregation might be to an intermediate level or to an atomic level, the finest level recorded for the dimension. Drilling "through the floor" to the entity level refers to finding the entities that were summarized in a cell at the atomic level.
> www.peaksoftware.com/glossary/





> (v) In information technology, to move from summary information to detailed data by *focusing in *on something. To drill down through a series of folders, for example, on a desktop means to go through the hierarchy of folders to find a specific file or to click through drop-down menus in a GUI. To drill down through a database is to access information by starting with a general category and moving through the hierarchy of field to file to record.
> www.angelfire.com/anime3/internet/data.htm





> A method of exploring multidimensional data by moving from one level of detail to the next. Drill down levels depend on the granularity of the data in the cube.
> planning.ucsc.edu/irps/dwh/DWHGLOSS.HTM



y uno en francés...



> [*]Il permet dans un système multidimensionnel, de "zoomer" la présentation d'une donnée synthétique afin de visualiser le détail. (Intégré dans le modèle OLAP) E
> www.nodesway.com/references/lexique.htm


----------



## rayb

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Ofrezco una posibilidad: desagrupación. Pongo unas definiciones en inglés por si acaso...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> y uno en francés...


 
Gracias Cuchu. Considero que estas y otras definiciones dejan más que claro que "drill down" consiste en desagregar o desglozar un problema o una base de datos. Innumerables softwares, actualmente en el mercado, incluyen la función "drill down", utilizando por lo demás su denominación en inglés. Los manuales respectivos definen dicha función describiendo la metodología utilizada para navegar hacia abajo. Básicamente, la navegación se realiza ya sea descendiendo en el nivel jerárquico de las carpetas que contienen los datos o en las coordenadas multidimensionales de los mismos, o bien rastreando marcadores ("tags") ngresados ex profeso.

La pregunta del millón es cómo traducimos el conceto al español. Yo he estado buscando en los manuales y no he encontrado.

Cabe agregar que, cuando se avanza en dirección aguas arriba, en el sentido de la agregación de los datos, se utiliza el término "drill up". Así, por ejemplo, "cuchu" podría ser un "drill  up" de "cuchuflí". ¿Sabes qué es "cuchuflí en Chile?


----------



## cuchuflete

rayb said:
			
		

> Cabe agregar que, cuando se avanza en dirección aguas arriba, en el sentido de la agregación de los datos, se utiliza el término "drill up". Así, por ejemplo, "cuchu" podría ser un "drill up" de "cuchuflí". ¿Sabes qué es "cuchuflí en Chile?



Mi cobardía no me permite preguntar!

He encontrado en varios glosarios de fabricantes de software lo siguiente:

Drill down= aumentar detalle
Drill up    = reducir detalle.

Un abrazo,
Cuchu


----------



## nonsense

Hola, 
despues de leer lo post creo que una buena traducción sería desmenuzar


----------



## Handley

Solo como dato freak(quizas nadie lea esto): 
 
El cuchuflí es un dulce, que no es mas que un tubo hecho de cierta clase de barquillo,el cual puede o no estar relleno de manjar.
 
Eso sería mi aporte(vaya primer post).Saludos.


----------



## Ink Why Rare

Trabajo como traductor en una empresa de IT Consultancy....

"Desglose" es el término utilizado por los consultores, cuando llevan sus propuestas al español.

*Relish today........ketchup tomorrow!* *Garfield*


----------



## Canto

Expansión jerárquica contextual


----------



## nicatico

In a document I'm currently translating "drill down" is best translated as *explorar*. I came to this conclusion after reading all the threads about this and tied it with a drill bit going down the earth in an oil exploration.
This meaning was the best suited for my wotk at this time. It might give someone else a "light" on this.


----------



## Sambayano

Agradecido el tal Martin 18 eh?...En fin, yo os lo agradezco, porque acabáis de solucionarme un problema en una traducción. Me quedaré con desmenuzar, me da sentido en mi texto (es de SEO en inglés)


----------

